
Introducing Design System Utils, a tiny lib to help enforce your design system - mrmartineau
Design System Utils is a tiny (&lt;1kb) JavaScript library that I built to help developers keep consistent brand and design system styling. It works with any CSS-in-JS solution, like styled-components, Emotion, Glamorous etc<p>Read the intro article here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@mrmartineau&#x2F;introducing-design-system-utils-fb7363310974<p>Or have a look at the code here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mrmartineau&#x2F;design-system-utils<p>I&#x27;d love to know what you think.<p>Cheers
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

It might help to post the github as the primary link and the Medium post as a
link in a comment.

